# Lewmar hatch problem



## RandyBC (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all.....the Lewmar hatch in the forward Pullman of my Catalina 42 won't support it's weight to stay open. I believe it is a low profile hatch with a single supporting hinge. Is there a friction brake assembly of some sort inside?? I've tightened the hinges bolt to maximum with improvement but still not satisfactory. Anybody have similar issues and if so did you find a fix??
Regards
Randy


----------



## AirbusDriver (Jul 31, 2007)

I think there is a 4mm hex nut incoporaterd in the hinge point. There is a sticker on mine that basically says "use the hex bolt to adjust tension" I have not had to do this yet as my hatches are operate properly so far.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I have the same problem with my Lewmar hatch. I didn't know about the adjusting nut and will try it, but, I asked a Lewmar rep about it at a boat show, and he said the current versions of the hatch are being built with a telescoping prop to hold it open, and that you can retrofit the older version with the telescoping prop for about $30-40.


----------



## RandyBC (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys...I emailed Lewmar's service rep here in Canada and will share once I hear.
Randy


----------



## warmbeer (Jan 4, 2008)

If it is like mine there is an allen screw on the end of each hinge, just tighten it up enough to hold. Don't go too tight!

Anyone know how to adjust the latches?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

There are three types of hinge adjustments on the Lewmars.

one is as explained above, a hex screw at the end of each hinge, there was an older model that had hex screws on the side, and the third, used in the latches, is a small hole, that looks like a hex screw, but this one is on the side of a round face nut.

You need to pull the cover off, to expose this nut, then use a sharp object or a thin scre driver to rotate the nut, wich will increase hinge friction.

The latches are the third type above

Hope it helps

Alex


----------



## RandyBC (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Alex...I'll have a look and try and find the screw your describing.
Randy


----------



## pierpressure (Oct 28, 2000)

Hi Randy. Did you ever hear anything back from the Lewmar Rep? I have the same problem on my Catalina 36. Any info would be appreciated. Take care

Tom


----------



## RandyBC (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Tom..
Here is my original e-mail and the reply I recieved. It wasn't terribly helpful
Randy

Randy,
You wrote:
I have a Lewmar hatch that won't stay open under it's own 
weight on my Catalina 42. I believe it is a low profile hatch. It 
has a single support hinge in the centre that holds the weight of the 
hatch when it is open. I assume that there is some sort of friction 
brake in there and that Lewmar has a rebuild kit for it. Could you 
tell me the part number and price of the kit???

Reply:
There are no parts available for the friction lever (the large gray assembly at the back of the hatch that keeps the lid open) You might try to increase the tension on the Lever Stay so that the hatch will self support when open. This is adjusted with a 4mm Allen key.

Here is a link to a Lewmar web page that has detailed instructions on adjusting the tension on the friction hinge. http://en.lewmar.com/pdfs/B5968_eng.pdf

Let me know if this does not help.
Thanks for the inquiry.
Alan Greig
Payne's Marine Group
Victoria, BC


----------

